# Miracle-Gro



## deebeedee (Aug 14, 2009)

Has any one ever used Miracle-Gro to feed your girls


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi DBD

Here you will find some who swear against it and some who swear by it.

This is my first grow and not knowing all the pros and cons to MG I started my grow with it and have had no real issues. For me its going great but to others here it is black death.

Its like anything I guess you either have a green thumb or you dont. I am lucky to have found that so far I do.

Cheers!!


----------



## mrkingford (Aug 14, 2009)

MG has time released nutes in it, therefore everytime you water you feed nutes, this burns and even kills seedlings and young veg plants.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 14, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> MG has time released nutes in it, therefore everytime you water you feed nutes, this burns and even kills seedlings and young veg plants.


 

no disrespect to mrkingford as he is one of the pros here in my opinion but this is what I am talking about with the people here on this forum. You will find it devided when it comes to the MG subject.

I personally planted my seeds from germination right into MG treated soil and as i said have had no problems so far. I have even added other nutes to it like big bloom and some other thing I cant remember with no issues.

Once again no disrespect to any MG hater I just have had no bad results yet. Knock on wood! (my forehead)

Cheers!!!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2009)

I use Miracle-Gro Tomato food and river water on my outdoor grows. Never had a problem.


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Aug 14, 2009)

i used miracle grow for years  played with liming it and adjusting ph  gotta admit made some decent grows. didnt really have a choice thats all the soil they had here when i was out of town recently saw some of the foxfarm ocean forest everyone talks about i got some and man when i transplanted the differnce was amazing and i found the ph was perfect straight out of the bag just add a little extra perlite and plant  hope this helps


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 14, 2009)

I think most of the problems that come from MG are watering related. As MrKingford said, it's a time-released type of plant food that is released as a result of getting wet.

If a person waters correctly and only when the soil has dried out almost completely, then as you, degenerative_disc, I think they can use it successfully on some strains.

There are some strains that are just so intolerant of nutrients, that using MG would spell disaster to them. "Snow White" is one that I grew that was with no doubt the most sensitive plant I've ever grown. That beatch whined and cried every time the fan blew on her from the wrong direction.

Then you have strains that will take anything you throw at them. I'm sure that MG wouldn't even faze them.

One other problem with MG is that it isn't a formula that provides the correct balance of nutrients for Marijuana specifically. As a result, by using it, you're depriving your plants of some factors that would allow it to grow at a faster, more vigorous pace and perhaps a greater potency and yield.

Some of you arrived after their departure, but "The Brothers Grunt" grew all of their crops using MG exclusively. They had some of the best grows I've ever seen. (Damn I miss those guys).


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 14, 2009)

there u have it dbd!

Stony just locked up the thread!!

listen to stony I wish i had his knowledge!

Cheers!!!


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 14, 2009)

deebeedee said:
			
		

> Has any one ever used Miracle-Gro to feed your girls


 
You are getting responses from people thinking about Miracle Gro soil as well as the chemical fertilizer 15-30-15; i think you mean the fertilizer, not the soil right?  The soil does burn things like was mentioned, becasue it keeps releaseing nutes by itself and that doesn't leave you much control.  But if you mean the fertilizer in the green box that says 15-30-15, it's a really dependable easy to use nutrient for veg and stretch phases of growth.  It doesn't seem to be the right balance for the end phase, the flowering, too much nitrogen.  Use it until you have great bud site development and then switch to something that has less nitrogen like a 'bloom' product to help the buds swell and grow and not the leaves and stems grow. I use hammerhead, but there are many other products out there for blooming flowers/buds.


----------



## mrkingford (Aug 14, 2009)

I started out with MG ( see my 1st posts here ), it DID burn when i watered and even killed seeds.
I switched to Fox Farms Ocean Forest and found that to be great for older plants and most veg plants but still a bit " hot " for seedlings and it cost a lot of money. Some mix FFOF with FF light Warrior and Perlite.
I recently switched to Promix-BX, it's WAY cheaper and has no nutes, it's only a medium. I like it because i can use it for seedlings, clones, veg through flower with no issues.
I simply mix with about 30% perlite and i'm done, I CONTROL all the nutes !

degenerative_disc ;
I'm glad your doing well with MG, i hope you don't run into the any strains that dont like it or even a good strain with weak genetics.
MG, like was stated above is NOT designed for MJ, thusfore your final yeild should suffer from what you could have had.
good luck and peace


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks mrkingford

I am just stateing that there are 2 sides to this issue on this site and was just making dbd aware of what to exspect for responses. I am useing MG for this round and seems to be ok but for the record after learning so much more here i will be trying other forms of soil for my next grow as I have become more educated by people like you. But as for MG soil, would I use it again well the answer is yes I would if I had nothing else because it can be done.

Cheers!!!


----------



## deebeedee (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks every body well can anyone tell me what i can use i can not afford to 
buy anything is there natural ingredients i can use


----------



## 420grower (Aug 14, 2009)

well I don't use mg,but I have been using jacks classic(used to b rapid grow)for over 30 years,8.99 for a quart size,20 20 20 grow,and 10 30 50 bloom buster,I add seaweed extract during entire grow,I haven't been able to size pics yet but I will upload some pics to my gallery,so I say use what works for you,but I do agree that any time release fert is not a good fit for this plant,nuff said,good luck,and thanks to all for great honest comments


----------



## mrkingford (Aug 14, 2009)

deebeedee said:
			
		

> Thanks every body well can anyone tell me what i can use i can not afford to
> buy anything is there natural ingredients i can use


 
Well if your DEAD broke go out to your yard and get the cleanest, loosest dirt you can find and use that, but beware MJ roots will have a harder time growing in plain dirt as it gets REAL compact, if you can afford $3.59 you should buy a small bag of PERLITE at walmart or any garden store and mix it 50/50 with your plain dirt and watch it to make sure it does NOT dry out.

Peace.............................


----------



## BBFan (Aug 14, 2009)

My last 3 grows I've germed in MG soil.  So far, 100% germ rate.  Got 5 plants going right now at 2 weeks in MG soil and they're doing great.

I guess everyone has different experiences.

As far as the fertilizer, it's ok for veg (don't use it myself but know people who do).  Wouldn't use it for flower though.

People, it's a weed for crying out loud.  Don't over feed, don't over water, give it some good light, and it will grow!


----------



## deebeedee (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry I do have my plant in mg potting soil do's it break down if so should i replace some of it


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 14, 2009)

420grower said:
			
		

> well I don't use mg,but I have been using jacks classic(used to b rapid grow)for over 30 years,8.99 for a quart size,20 20 20 grow,and 10 30 50 bloom buster,I add seaweed extract during entire grow,I haven't been able to size pics yet but I will upload some pics to my gallery,so I say use what works for you,but I do agree that any time release fert is not a good fit for this plant,nuff said,good luck,and thanks to all for great honest comments


 

gotta love that, 'for over 30yrs'
Aaaaaaaaaaaaah, you're like me... greying nicely thank you.
K-mart used to use to make a good copy of the 20-20-20 rapid gro stuff, but our k-mart got run out of town by our wallmart about 14 years ago, had to use the MG for the veg since then.

nice to meet you


----------



## mrkingford (Aug 14, 2009)

deebeedee said:
			
		

> Sorry I do have my plant in mg potting soil do's it break down if so should i replace some of it


 
As you can see by the above posts, it's a matter of opinion.
BBfan is an experienced grower so she can see the slightest signs of distress in a plant and make the corrections.
Newer growers cannot, thus, IMO i would not go with MG, just my opinion.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 14, 2009)

MG *soil* with pre added nutrients that says will feed for 4-12 weeks is no good for MJ seedlings because as stated above it will release food at every watering.

The same goes for *any* other make of soil that has pre nutrients added that says time release.

Seedlings need no feed for 4 weeks.

MG does a crystal feed that you need to dissolve the crystals in water and feed to the plants, this is no good either as when you let the soil dry out the crystals reform as salts, they also do the granular pellets that you mix in the soil, all this is is time release that you yourself mix in the soil.

I use MG liquid feed during veg growth and have no issues with it whatsoever, what I have issues with is the soil.

MG liquid all purpose concentrated plant food has an NPK of 6-5-5

Total Nitrogen 6%
(Nitric Nitrogen 3.2% + Ammoniacal Nitrogen 2.8%)

Phosphorus Pentoxide (P2O2) 5% 

Potassium Oxide (K2O) 5%

Plus Iron, Manganese, Copper, Boron, Molybdenum and Zinc.

I know this is not an ideal feed but it works fine.

When flowering starts I use Biobizz Bloom.

As was mentioned above there are some very hardy MJ plants around that you could throw anything at and they will take all of it, on the other side there are the plants that if you give 1ml too much feed they will show their dislike for it and show all kinds of problems.

It is up to you to control the feed that the MJ plants get, not the soil, so start with a nutrient free soil and be the organ grinder, not the monkey.

This works for me, and I have yet to lose a plant.

We all grow differently with different scenario's and methods, this is how my grows are dialled in and what works for me, may not work for others.

Growing is a life long learning lesson, find what works for you 

eace:


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 14, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> MG *soil* with pre added nutrients that says will feed for 4-12 weeks is no good for MJ seedlings because as stated above it will release food at every watering.
> 
> The same goes for *any* other make of soil that has pre nutrients added that says time release.
> 
> ...


 
For me, I think that the liquid vs the crystals fertilizer is the same; i think they are all chemical salts anyway.  If you let the liquidy part of the liquid fert solution from your bottle dry out, like by evaporation on a tray, you get my crystallized fert stuff.  I think that they both dry out to residual salts in the soil to the same degree too, i have to flush the salts out from both liquid ferts and crystallized ferts when they build up in my plants.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 14, 2009)

See what you started dbd? :hitchair:


Any-hoo.  After ALL that...  :holysheep:  The best thing you can do is find a soil mix that is either rich in organic amendments that you will feed occasionally from a nute bottle or a soil with little or nute value that will depend more on frequent feeding from the bottle.  Marijuana LOVES a rich organic soil mix.  I hope I won't get smacked around but dare I mention that MG has a pretty decent organic soil.  It's a much better product than the soils with the time release ferts...   Mindzeye uses one of the MG mixes and has great success in his grows.  

If I were you I'd get some MG organic soil mix and drop a few dollars on a good bloom nutrient like Bio Biz Bloom or Pure Blend Pro Bloom and you'll be set.  An organic soil will have enough nutes for a seedling until it's 6 weeks old and ready to flower so you can skip the veg nutes.  If you live near an indoor gardening/hydro store they carry the Bio Biz and Pure Blend but if not you can mail order a small bottle of each without it killing your pocketbook.

Good Luck!


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 14, 2009)

i use the blue powder you mix in yur jug, ONLY DURING VEG.
no issues, great results in soil.

i switch to organic when i flower,
its awesome on everyting outside also, vegtables , flowers.


----------



## leafminer (Aug 14, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> MG has time released nutes in it, therefore everytime you water you feed nutes, this burns and even kills seedlings and young veg plants.



The problem here is the confusion with MG SOIL rather than MG FERTS. I understand we are talking about the fertiliser products. Which are as good as any if used correctly. I've used the MG Bloom, which is 15-30-15 and gave me great results. I would never use MG soil.


----------

